# XML Editing



## KHeeney5 (Jun 8, 2011)

Whats the best way to edit xmls? I've tried notepad, notepad+, EditPlus 3 and they all still show symbols and stuff within the file, no code... And I've changed the language to XML


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Decompile them with apktool first


----------

